# 2005 7451 Aftermarket Options



## JBS (Nov 27, 2004)

*2005 745i Aftermarket Options*

*I just ordered a 2005 745i w/19" style 95 wheels last week for Janruary delivery to replace my '01 740i w/Sport Package. I love agressive the look of the '01 and want to give the '05 more edge. I can't even find a trunk spoiler - HELP!*


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

Going to be very difficult to find. I located some using the UK based search engines.
http://www.google.co.uk
http://uk.yahoo.com


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Might be a little too edgy for you, but Schnitzer has all kinds of stuff.

http://www.tuningnews.net/gallery/acs7/pic.php?id=11


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Hmm, I hope you don't plan on putting some big spoiler on there. Luxury cars don't need any rice.  Have fun with your car and good luck though!


----------



## jahwise (Oct 17, 2004)

Here ya GO.....I was in the same boat....I loved 01 740i looks clean so i tried to keep this as clean as possible










INI


----------

